# IGF-1 DES 1,3 Alone



## Ruturaj (Feb 17, 2011)

guys I am starting IGF1,3 DES
50mcg bilaterally in total
1)should I use it pre workout or Post workout?
2)Is it ok to use it alone? or with MGF?


----------



## TwisT (Feb 18, 2011)

Lr3 sub-q in the morning, DES IM immediately after you lift.

-T


----------



## Ruturaj (Feb 21, 2011)

thank you sir
thanks for code too


----------



## TwisT (Feb 21, 2011)

No probs! Lemme know if you need anything.

-T


----------



## Ruturaj (Feb 22, 2011)

Igf-1 lr3 is costly
How if I use MGF(normal or peg)?


----------

